# AC Off due to high temp



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

Corroded negative battery cable?


----------



## DevState (Jul 23, 2018)

I've replaced the negative battery cable a few months ago.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Yes; the negative battery cables are a well known issue with Cruzes. Given your other strange electrical problems, I'd start there. There's a free extended warranty on the neg. cable through GM


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

How old is the battery? There have been reports of strange problems when the battery reaches end of life. All of them disappear when the battery is replaced.


----------



## DevState (Jul 23, 2018)

It came with the car so probably about 2 years old. Mine is a 2011 that was purchased used. I guess I will fidget with the negative cable again and see what happens.


----------

